# avoir ses têtes



## Nin

*Moderator note:
Threads merged to
produce this one.*

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche à traduire cette phrase "Sauvage, elle a ses têtes, ne croit pas au discours des adultes, à tous ces faux-semblants"

Le sujet est une petite fille, Florence. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas familiers de l'expression française "avoir ses têtes", cela signifie qu'une personne décide qui elle apprécie, et surtout qui elle ne peut pas supporter et n'en démordra pas. C'est souvent particulièrement visible chez les enfants qui montrent de l'animosité envers certaines personnes de leur entourage. 

J'ai commencé ainsi: "Florence is a fierce child, ....., she refuses to believe in what adults say..."  
J'ai pensé à des choses comme she has her dislikes, she is a hostile/cross/ill-natured child mais rien ne me convient. 

Y a-t-il une expression équivalente ? Merci


----------



## wildan1

_she is picky about who she likes/who she'll play with/who she'll talk to_ ?

or

_she doesn't warm up to people easily_


----------



## mgarizona

She plays favo(u)rites.


----------



## Nin

Thank you both


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

This has been a really hard expression to translate into English.

Here's the context:

Celle-là, elle aime certains et n'aime pas d'autres. D'habitude, elle n'a pas de quoi aimer ou ne pas aimer. *Elle a ses têtes* tout simplement.

It's used only in reference to people.

My try: _She likes and dislikes people for the sake of it_ (no real reason behind her liking or dislike for someone)

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## SwissPete

Avoir ses têtes - ne montrer de sympathie qu'à certaines personnes

Found here.

"She only likes some / certain people".

Hard to translate, indeed.

[...]


----------



## Icetrance

SwissPete said:


> Avoir ses têtes - ne montrer de sympathie qu'à certaines personnes
> 
> Found here.
> 
> "She only likes some / certain people".
> 
> Hard to translate, indeed.
> 
> [...]



Thanks so much, SwissPete. I appreciate it.

I was on the right track then. She just happens to like certain people et dislikes others for no apparent reason. She just picks and chooses who she'll like and won't like.
_
She just gets it in for some while she takes to others._


----------



## Icetrance

I've been reading some defintions in French of what "avoir ses têtes" means.

I'm not sure so I really like the dictionary's translation of the expression, which is "has one's favorites." I'm not sure that really captures the idea in French (could be wrong, though).

According to my_ Petit Robert_, la définition de "avoir ses têtes" is as follows = _montrer de l'amitié ou de l'hostilité envers quelqu'un suivant l'apparence sans autre motif_

avoir ses têtes = irrational, subjective decision made on whether one likes someone or not based on just looking at them

I propose this as a translation: _She just looks at people to know if she likes them or not_

_As soon as she looks at someone, she decides if she likes them or not._


----------



## wildan1

_C'est à la tête du client_ ?


----------



## Icetrance

wildan1 said:


> _C'est à la tête du client_ ?


 
Doesn't that just mean "It all depends on the person"?


----------



## gillyfr

It took me a long time to understand this phrase in French because there is no real equivalent in English. The closest is 'have one's favourites', but I agree that it is not the same as the French.

I would suggest, "she likes or dislikes people on a whim".


----------



## Icetrance

gillyfr said:


> It took me a long time to understand this phrase in French because there is no real equivalent in English. The closest is 'have one's favourites', but I agree that it is not the same as the French.
> 
> I would suggest, "she likes or dislikes people on a whim".



Yes, you're right: this is not at all easy to translate. "Having one's favorites" is really not the meaning, I'm afraid.

Your translation is indeed closer.

I'd say "She just looks at someone and decides if she likes them or not."


----------



## SwissPete

> "She just looks at someone and decides if she likes them or not."


Perhaps, to avoid mixing singular (someone) and plural (them): "She looks at people before deciding if she likes them or not".


----------



## wildan1

SwissPete said:


> Perhaps, to avoid mixing singular (someone) and plural (them): "She looks at people before deciding if she likes them or not".


 
Or just simply, _She looks *you up and down* before she decides if she likes *you* or not._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Quelqu'un m'explique what's wrong with "having one's favorites" ?
Ça serait quoi en français alors ? 
Merci.


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Quelqu'un m'explique what's wrong with "having one's favorites" ?
> Ça serait quoi en français alors ?
> Merci.


 
Salut, Karine -- toujours aussi couche-tard ! 

_avoir ses petits chéris_


----------



## gillyfr

Nin, one other thing which might help in understanding the meaning of "avoir ses têtes", is that "sauvage" doesn't mean "fierce". It means antisocial.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Bill,



wildan1 said:


> [...] _avoir ses petits chéris_


C'est mignon, mais je n'ai jamais entendu ceci de ma vie par chez moi. 
Avoir ses chouchous, peut-être ? Donc préférer certaines personnes à d'autres...
Avouez que ça se rapproche drôlement d'avoir ses têtes, non ? 

(fait chaud et moite, donc ça veut pas dormir...)


----------



## Icetrance

SwissPete said:


> Perhaps, to avoid mixing singular (someone) and plural (them): "She looks at people before deciding if she likes them or not".


 
Thanks! True. It's not correct to do that in English. I knew better, but I wasn't paying attention.

I didn't see my mistake there.

I think we need to put the "just" in there in English like I did initially. It carries over the idea the mere looking at the person is enough for her to make up her mind.

"She just looks at people and knows if she likes them or not" 

"She just looks at you and knows if she likes you or not"

"She knows as soon as she looks at you if she likes you or not."


----------



## Icetrance

Karine, I see where you're coming from, but if you look at some of definitions in French, you get the idea that it's more than just having your favorites. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I think it could be a little more than that.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Icetrance said:


> Karine, I see where you're coming from, but if you look at some of definitions in French, you get the idea that it's more than just having your favorites. I'm not saying you're wrong, but I think it could be a little more than that.


Quel est ce little more ? Certainement pas qu'un seul coup d'œil suffit à une personne pour savoir si elle aime ou non quelqu'un, à mon avis.
D'où tenez-vous ça ? Y aurait-il un sens caché venant d'un autre pays francophone que je ne connais pas ? 
Un exemple fréquent d'utilisation de cette expression, en France en tout cas, c'est un élève parlant d'un prof : « Il/elle a ses têtes ! ».
Pour moi, le little more, c'est qu'il est évident que la personne qui dit ça ne fait _pas _partie de ces "têtes" justement, et exprime ainsi un peu de jalousie, d'envie mêlée de dépit et sans doute aussi d'un sentiment d'injustice. On ne comprend pas bien les critères qui font qu'on fait partie de "ses têtes" ou non, on ne sait même pas quel comportement adopter pour en faire partie, c'est assez mystérieux, mais c'est comme ça...


----------



## Icetrance

_Petit Robert: montrer de l'amitié ou de l'hostilité envers quelqu'un suivant l'apparence sans autre motif_

Je ne peux pas savoir si je l'aime quelqu'un qu'en le regardant? Pas vraiment d'accord avec ça. 

Je ne dis cependant pas que tu aies tort.

Perhaps "She just gets in for some and takes to others". That means more or less "She's got her favorites" LOL

It does have the idea of "she has her favorites" (I never said it didn't), but a lot of the definition don't make it that clear. C'est de là que j'ai eu l'idée "little more than that". En contexte, on comprendra tout de suite ce que voudrait dire cette expression?  Pas sûr si l'on dit ça au Québec (avoir ses têtes).


----------



## Icetrance

[...]

Une définition trouvée se rapprochant du celle de Karine: 

avoir ses têtes = montrer du parti pris (here, it clearly means "has one's favorites)

Je n'ai pas mes têtes dans ma classe = I don't have any favorites in my class


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Icetrance said:


> _Petit Robert: montrer de l'amitié ou de l'hostilité envers quelqu'un suivant l'apparence sans autre motif_ [...]


Je préfère celle du TLFi : « Avoir ses têtes. Manifester à quelqu'un de l'amitié, de la bienveillance ou de l'aversion sans raisons objectives, sans motifs précis. » C'est moi qui souligne. 
Ça va au-delà de l'unique « apparence » du petit Bob, non ? 
(et je te prie de ne pas reformuler mes phrases à ma place, merci.)


----------



## ascoltate

how about: "She's quick to judge" or "She's quick to form an opinion"/"She forms an opinion quickly"...


----------



## gillyfr

I'd still like to know what's wrong with "decides on a whim". It literally means without objective reason, "sur un coup de tête". And don't forget, we're talking about a child.


----------



## Icetrance

gillyfr said:


> I'd still like to know what's wrong with "decides on a whim". It literally means without objective reason, "sur un coup de tête". And don't forget, we're talking about a child.


 
I think that is more or less the idea. So, I wouldn't say it's wrong.

I still don't that "has her favorites" is best, no matter what the context.

I think that _"she just gets her favorites"_ would be better because it emphasizes that it's spontaneous, without any real reason.

I think this is the general idea:

_She just happens to get in for some while she takes to others._

You have to then adapt to it to the context, but the idea of "favorites" is right in some context, I suppose.


----------



## Nicomon

La définition du TLFI me semble en effet plus précise. Mais non, on ne dit pas « avoir ses têtes » au Québec. Enfin moi, je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu. 

Alors le Robert & Collins suggère : _To have one's favorites,_ que je traduirais par_ avoir ses chouchous_ (je ne dirais pas petits chéris). Ce qui à mon avis convient bien pour l'exemple du prof de Karine (post 21). 
Il a ses chouchous et ses têtes de turc 

Sauf que ça ne marche pas pour la partie « aversion / hostilité ».  
Il y a des têtes qui lui reviennent/d'autres qui ne lui reviennent pas. Souvent les personnes gagnent à être connues, mais bon, sans motif valable on déclare qu'on ne les aime pas. Leur tête ne nous revient... juste pas. Je comprens _avoir ses têtes_ comme avoir un parti pris, favorable ou non, envers quelqu'un. Avoir ses têtes préférées ou détestées. 
J'ai trouvé ce qui suit ici (p. 89)


> _avoir ses têtes_
> _avoir de la sympathie/ de l’aversion pour des_
> _personnes déterminées ; (E) to have one’s_​_likes/ dislikes for specific persons_


 
_*She likes some, she hates some ?*_


----------



## wildan1

Il me semble qu'il y a deux sortes de " têtes " qu'elle peut avoir (je remarque que tous les exemples proposés sont au féminin--les hommes alors n'ont-ils jamais qu'une seule tête ?!)

_1. She likes you one day and the next day she hates you for no good_ _reason_ (" tête " changeante envers une même personne--dieu sait que j'ai eu des profs et des collègues comme ça)

_2. She has her little favorites_ (" têtes " qui sont constantes vis-à-vis leur cible--_les chouchous_ (j'ai aussi entendu _petits chéris_ mais bon) J'ajoute "little" car cela met clairement en question la logique de la réaction.

_avoir ses têtes_ peut-il décrire les deux cas ?


----------



## egremoq

She likes you or she doesn't.

She either takes to you or against you.


----------



## Icetrance

egremoq said:


> She likes you or she doesn't.
> 
> She either takes to you or against you.


 
That, I believe, is the idea here (similar to what I said in one of my previous posts)

_She just happens to get it in for some people while she takes to others._

_She just happens to like some people while she dislikes others._

Whether the person like or dislikes someone else is spontaneous and irrational. Hence, there is the need for "just happens" in the translation, in my humble opinion. I'm a little unsure about the notion of"appearance" as given by the _Le Petit Robert _because it doesn't pop up in most of the definitions of this expression.


----------



## mgarizona

A few thoughts:

According to the _Robert Dictionnaire des Expressions et Locutions_, the _têtes_ in question relates to _visages_: so while they define the phrase only as _n'avoir de sympathie que pour certaines personnes_ that sympathy would seem to be based on a visual affinity. If this is the case, though, it's definitely a _motif précis_, so you francophones are going to have to decide one way or another. Did the phrase originally refer to physical affinity and then become more general?

The English "She plays favorites" suggests the caprice involved, but it doesn't suggest a purely superficial (ir)rationale at work. If you can ignore that aspect, as most definitions do, it's an entirely adequate substitute.

Otherwise? "She has certain types she goes for" works, but it would generally describe sexual attraction. I could see it being applied more generally though.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Bill et MgAz,

Je ne suis pas "les francophones" mais, pour moi, cette expression ne peut en aucun cas avoir le sens 1. du post de Bill (un jour oui, un jour non).
Elle ne recouvre aucun aspect d'une quelconque attraction sexuelle non plus. L'apparence peut être un facteur d'explication mais, pour moi toujours, il n'est pas le seul, puisque de toutes façons on ne connaît pas ces raisons... Et c'est justement cette incompréhension qui nous (me !) fait dire cette expression à propos de quelqu'un (que ce soit dans le sens positif de l'amitié ou dans le sens négatif de l'hostilité).


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> pour moi, cette expression ne peut en aucun cas avoir le sens 1. du post de Bill (un jour oui, un jour non).


 
Salut back, Karine !

Merci pour tes précisions. J'en suis donc encore à ma recherche d'une bonne traduction pour mon no. 1 :





> _She likes you one day and the next day she hates you for no good_ _reason_


 
_Devinez si elle va vous aimer ou vous détester--ça dépend du jour._ (bof)

What do you think? Cheers, Bill


----------

